# Western Riding Photos



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I just started riding my horse again after many many many years of not riding due to an accident.

Anyway, I'm planning on riding at least twice a week. 

I found it's rather like riding a bike, once you've done it, it does come back to you. I'm just a lot older now and not nearly as flexible as I once was, but I think we handled today's ride well.

Here's some pictures..


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

well you guys definitely look nice!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

First off, I LOVE your horse! 
You guys don't look bad at all


----------



## BryCowboy7 (May 24, 2009)

It sure sounds and looks like you both are handling it very well! You haven't lost your touch


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

you guys look great..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya'll look wonderful. Is that the same horse you had before the accident? Kudos to you for keeping him if it is! Welcome back to the horsey fray. I really like that bareback pic in your avatar.  Great job.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations on getting back in the saddle. Looks like you are off to a great start.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thank you Jillyann, Spastic Dove, BryCowboy7, Tayz, smrobs, Vidaloco.

Yes, she is the same horse. I've had her since she was 2. She is now 21. I'll never sell her, she's a keeper


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys look great together. thats awsome that you have owned her that long.


----------

